# My New Outback - 2013 280Rs



## bwatson (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi,

We recently purchase a 2013 280rs from Holman's in Batavia, Ohio. Our tow vehicle is a 2007 Silverado 2500 hd crew cab 4x4. We like the bunk house design of the 280rs. I was wondering since it is discontinued what members think of the 280rs and Outback tow haulers from Keystone . We live in a residential area and had to modify our side yard to park this large trailer.

Our truck has a 6.0 liter LS, w/six speed transmission, lockers, and slight mods (toolbox, running boards, and front hitch). I found my pickup with 60,000 miles on it in January 2013. We found the truck is a great tow vehicle with a decent interior and great air conditioning.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

We have recently bought a 280 RS also.Love the layout and the look.We were specifically looking for a side load TH model , And with few to choose from after alot of homework the Outback was by far the best imho.The only down side for us is the small size holding tanks.As we are used to 100 plus gallons of fresh water.The fix to that was having a 55 gal tank made for the box of my truck.Acuallt tested it out today in our drive way To be sure it would pump into the main water system through the main pump.Works great.Was somewhat frustrating getting the bugs figured out with the unit , And happy to say i think were ready to go camping.The boss was stocking the shelves today.The 310 TB is the replacement model for the disco'd 280.We also had to modify our yard years ago to accomadate all the different units we have owned.By far the Outback 280 RS is the niceset unit we have ever owned.Most which have been toyhaulers.Enjoy your new trailor.If you have any questions about the 280 RS send me a PM.Hopefully i can help.Learned lots about the unit in the last couple months since purchasing the unit.


----------



## bwatson (Feb 9, 2013)

Adding fresh water capacity in a truck auxiliary tank is a great idea. We have been watching maintenance on our trailer. My main concern is getting use to reverse backing on this large trailer. We are first time campers and just jumping feet first into RV's. You have to get your mind "around" the size and concentrate on position of the tires. Was thinking about a backup camera and monitor in the truck. Anyone having difficulty with the 30 foot Keystone trailers in trailer camps and Koa? My wife and I like 280rs for utility and convenience of the bunk house design. The cargo area is great for on-the-road buying (furniture, camping, mud room, and toys like motorcycles). The 310 is a great trailer but you need clearance on the passenger side when parking for both slideouts. I like the 280rs for stop over - just punch out the back slideout and sleep.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

bwatson said:


> Adding fresh water capacity in a truck auxiliary tank is a great idea. We have been watching maintenance on our trailer. My main concern is getting use to reverse backing on this large trailer. We are first time campers and just jumping feet first into RV's. You have to get your mind "around" the size and concentrate on position of the tires. Was thinking about a backup camera and monitor in the truck. Anyone having difficulty with the 30 foot Keystone trailers in trailer camps and Koa? My wife and I like 280rs for utility and convenience of the bunk house design. The cargo area is great for on-the-road buying (furniture, camping, mud room, and toys like motorcycles). The 310 is a great trailer but you need clearance on the passenger side when parking for both slideouts. I like the 280rs for stop over - just punch out the back slideout and sleep.


We have a 280 and tow it with pretty much the same truck. We love the trailer, and the truck! It is alot of trailer, but it's handy to have some extra room. We haven't had any issues with parking it in campgrounds. When we reserve, we just make sure to reserve a big one. Hope you enjoy your new camper!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

bwatson said:


> Adding fresh water capacity in a truck auxiliary tank is a great idea. We have been watching maintenance on our trailer. My main concern is getting use to reverse backing on this large trailer. We are first time campers and just jumping feet first into RV's. You have to get your mind "around" the size and concentrate on position of the tires. Was thinking about a backup camera and monitor in the truck. Anyone having difficulty with the 30 foot Keystone trailers in trailer camps and Koa? My wife and I like 280rs for utility and convenience of the bunk house design. The cargo area is great for on-the-road buying (furniture, camping, mud room, and toys like motorcycles). The 310 is a great trailer but you need clearance on the passenger side when parking for both slideouts. I like the 280rs for stop over - just punch out the back slideout and sleep.


Well if it's any consolation a larger unit is far easier to back up than a shorter unit.You'll get used to it in no time.As far as RV sites can't help you there.We always dry camp in the bush where ever we can find a flat spot by lake or creek.


----------

